# do guppy fry need a heater?



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

hi i have started breeding guppies and i was thinking about putting the guppy fry in a different tank, i already have 2 tanks at the moment and i have been keeping fish for about 7+ years but i have never tried to breed any fish before, i know that guppies can go in cold water but i just wonderd if guppy fry would be ok in room temperature water? any tips please thanks


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

I left my fry within the tank (well planted) and let them survive on their own. So there was a heater within the large tank. depends how hot your room becomes and how big the tank is. I would personaly say that its best


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

CornSnakeLover said:


> I left my fry within the tank (well planted) and let them survive on their own. So there was a heater within the large tank. depends how hot your room becomes and how big the tank is. I would personaly say that its best


thanks, well they are in a 60L tank at the moment and i already have about 20 guppies in the tank but now i have 35+ babies in the tank too, the babies are in a net but i just thought if they have more or when they get bigger, but still too small that they would get eated. if you get me. look, heres a video of them you get to see what they are in at the moment.

YouTube - guppy breeding tank - 1 day old fry

just to let you know i dont have all them floating boxes in any more just one.


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

I would put a heater in the tank (if it hasent already) plant the tank up and put loads of hinding places. Java fern is great for fry to hide in. And release the fry into the main tank. They should all survive or most anyways. If not then guppies breed like crazy and you will have more preggie girls on the way soon. 

Good luck


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

CornSnakeLover said:


> I would put a heater in the tank (if it hasent already) plant the tank up and put loads of hinding places. Java fern is great for fry to hide in. And release the fry into the main tank. They should all survive or most anyways. If not then guppies breed like crazy and you will have more preggie girls on the way soon.
> 
> Good luck


yeh so i will probably wait and see how many i get and if i get too many i will get a cheap tank with a filter and heater e.c.t and them sell them on / give them away


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

that sounds like a good idea. 

You wont get anything for guppies, 
like 20p each - you best giving them away. 
i would be happy to take them off you at a later date


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

CornSnakeLover said:


> that sounds like a good idea.
> 
> You wont get anything for guppies,
> like 20p each - you best giving them away.
> i would be happy to take them off you at a later date



i dont think i would be up for posting them, i work in an aquatics shop any way so i could just take them to work.


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

Okay fair enough, I understand that. 
As you work in a fish shop, it should be easy for you to rehome them


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

CornSnakeLover said:


> Okay fair enough, I understand that.
> As you work in a fish shop, it should be easy for you to rehome them


yes, and i have friends and family with tanks also, i will probably just keep the best looking ones and breed them on.


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

Fair enough. im glad i could help


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

CornSnakeLover said:


> Fair enough. im glad i could help


thank you :no1:


----------

